# Forum Weekly Social - Fri 16th/Sat 17th January 2009



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Lordy Lordy Lordy,

Last week was really awesome as ever, although I seemed to only have recollection of 70% of the night (ending roughly after the alchohol from the first Tikka Pukka Pukka (TPP) took hold). This week I'm avoiding temptation by staying well away from any locations that retail said concoction!!

It was a really fun crowd last week, quite a few new people which is always good so any newbies feel free to come along this week too. Everyone is ALWAYS welcome. 

So what's the plan...

*Fri 16th Jan From 2030 onwards:*

Friday night we shall go on a bar/club event down by the Creek starting at QuarterDecks (or QD's if you're a down with the kids ) and ending in Tribe or [email protected] Lodge

I've tried to come up with a solution to the many different kinds of people that come to the events: - 


Some like a quiet bite to eat and then meet up with people with the aim of going home early	
Some like a quiet surrounding and good conversation (Shisha and Drinking optional)
Some like music and dancing

Well this plan has it all. For the first category you can come early and enjoy the restaurant and then come over to the main group for a drink afterwards, for the middle category you can come a bit later and then leave when we move on to the club stage and for the latter you can dance your hearts out when we get to Chi or Tribe AND, if you're really up for it you can do it all - it's really up to you! 

General plan will be 
2030 - Meet at QuarterDecks (Dubai Creek Golf & Yacht Club). Tell the Taxi driver you want to go to Dubai Creek Club and then once at the entrance the gate guard will direct the taxi driver to QDs. Once there give me a call and I'll put my hand up for you to see.
2215-2300 - If we go to Crowne Plaza and Tribe then we may pop in to Fibber Magees for a quick pint
2300 - Either off to ([email protected] Lodge) or (Tribe)

Please click on the names of the places to see their respective websites and to find their locations - most good taxi drivers will know where to go.

Timings are not fixed by any stretch of the imagination so just get in contact (See Notes) with someone beforehand to find out where we all are.

*Sat 17th Jan - From 1330 onwards:*

Late lunch at the Underground Pub, Grand Habtoor - For those of you who do not want to specifically drink or would prefer a daytime meet up this is the one for you.

So post if you're coming and for the ever-growing existing group post if you're not. Last weeks general discussion seemed to be about nationalities and the pain of the TPPs (Hence why I'm steering clear of them this week ), this week who knows - maybe a discussion on Shinjuku's 2009 Shoe collection...

Looking forward to seeing you all... 

Notes:

CONTACT DETAILS - PM myself with your mobile and I will text you back. If you feel more confortable PM'ing a girl PM Caldwema, Maz25 or Dizzyizzy. 

AS THIS ALWAYS GETS ASKED - To access PM facility for a person click on their name next to the post ie top left just above the stars, if they have the option to send/recieve PMs it will be in the options that drop down.


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

Far out sprout!!! you took your time!!!
I will soo be there!!! 
Looking forward to seeing everyone again!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

I'll be there, it should be an exciting night. New Year new outings. Will make sure and make the lunch this time as well. (Well pending we don't have another 6am 'night', thanks again Antinello


----------



## Ice (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh Yay a place i havnt been to yet so the bouncers wont know me ! whoop whoop


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm down with the sickness  what about thursday night?? HAH


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice organising my friend. Good to see our banking industry, despite uncertain and worrying times , still not working you too hard to post the fun stuff 

Of course I shall attend; will remember to eat this time so I don't end up spinning home after just one proper drink (although in my defence it was a TPP).

Soon it will be time for trips to Fujeirah...


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

FlyingDodo said:


> Nice organising my friend. Good to see our banking industry, despite uncertain and worrying times , still not working you too hard to post the fun stuff
> 
> Of course I shall attend; will remember to eat this time so I don't end up spinning home after just one proper drink (although in my defence it was a TPP).
> 
> Soon it will be time for trips to Fujeirah...


Hey flying dodo do u know any good places in Fujairah?


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

Xpat said:


> Hey flying dodo do u know any good places in Fujairah?


Not yet, I am waiting for my stuff to arrive from the UK, then I will be arranging some diving trips out there (killer algae not withstanding!)


----------



## falk (Nov 17, 2008)

Sounds very good. Count me in on Friday!

I was in Fujairah last Friday. Its a very nice place, but the smell of the algae really sucks these days.


----------



## FlyingDodo (Aug 26, 2008)

falk said:


> Sounds very good. Count me in on Friday!
> 
> I was in Fujairah last Friday. Its a very nice place, but the smell of the algae really sucks these days.


Yeah, its lasting a long time: FUJAIRAH IN FOCUS: Oil and Algae Plaguing Fujairah Coastline


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

falk said:


> Sounds very good. Count me in on Friday!
> 
> I was in Fujairah last Friday. Its a very nice place, but the smell of the algae really sucks these days.


I may be heading with some ladies I met in club last week. Could you recommend me some places?


----------



## inlimbo (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi all, 

I can see yous are going to [email protected] Lodge. How is that place? Im moving to Dubai in 2 weeks and the thing Im most excited about is that Sasha will be playing at Chi on the 5th of Feb. Was originally scheduled to play at Peppermint (but they are stuck with Armin VB instead), but venue has been changed to Chi... 

Wish I was there this week so I could join you all ( 

Thanks heaps


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

I fear the wrath of a certain Italian Lord, so YES I will be there!! 

Thank you 007 for choosing a new venue - QDs!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

karendee said:


> I fear the wrath of a certain Italian Lord, so YES I will be there!!
> 
> Thank you 007 for choosing a new venue - QDs!



A group of us was there in December. Nice place and quite chilled! It seems to be quite popular as you do have people queuing just to get a table. Plus, the shisha lovers were impressed with the shisha (unlike that horrible place in the marina, where a few nearly choked on some seriously dodgy shisha and food wasn't much better!)


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> A group of us was there in December. Nice place and quite chilled! It seems to be quite popular as you do have people queuing just to get a table. Plus, the shisha lovers were impressed with the shisha (unlike that horrible place in the marina, where a few nearly choked on some seriously dodgy shisha and food wasn't much better!)


Sounds lovely, I'll be there


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Lordy Lordy Lordy,
> 
> Last week was really awesome as ever, although I seemed to only have recollection of 70% of the night (ending roughly after the alchohol from the first Tikka Pukka Pukka (TPP) took hold). This week I'm avoiding temptation by staying well away from any locations that retail said concoction!!
> 
> ...


We will try to make it this week and look forward to meet you all. Thanks for organize it.


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

I'll be there... sounds like a great line-up of place.

Do you know if there's a dress code for any of them? 

thanks


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

nomadic said:


> I'll be there... sounds like a great line-up of place.
> 
> Do you know if there's a *dress code *for any of them?
> 
> thanks


Qds - None
Tribe & Chi - you'll be fine in Shirt/Tidy Jeans or Trousers and shoes.


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

Ice said:


> Oh Yay a place i havnt been to yet so the bouncers wont know me ! whoop whoop


but that won't take them more than 5 minutes, will it??!!


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

karendee said:


> I fear the wrath of a certain Italian Lord, so YES I will be there!!
> 
> Eh eh, I knew the good old "mafia" threats would have sorted it out


----------



## alex_alex (Jan 7, 2009)

*a newbie*

Hi all,

As a newbie last week, I can vouch for the fact that this is a friendly bunch of people from a range of backgrounds. So anybody thinking of coming, do.

Hope to see you again on Friday

Alex


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

alex_alex said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As a newbie last week, I can vouch for the fact that this is a friendly bunch of people from a range of backgrounds. So anybody thinking of coming, do.
> 
> ...


yay! he's coming back!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

alex_alex said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As a newbie last week, I can vouch for the fact that this is a friendly bunch of people from a range of backgrounds. So anybody thinking of coming, do.
> 
> ...


Cool!!

Do you want to share a taxi again? Same time same place...?


----------



## alex_alex (Jan 7, 2009)

*Taxi*

Why not. Same place 8pm

Although I cannot vouch for my state of health as it is the works christmas do on Thursday......................

Alex








crazymazy1980 said:


> Cool!!
> 
> Do you want to share a taxi again? Same time same place...?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

alex_alex said:


> Why not. Same place 8pm
> 
> Although I cannot vouch for my state of health as it is the works christmas do on Thursday......................
> 
> Alex


Christmas Do - It's January???


----------



## nomadic (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Alex, sorry about missing the footie in the underground on Sunday, I had to work late instead. Joint he and I can contact you to arrange it next time, or go for evening pints at Jebel Ali village.

And I'll be there at the same time for the taxi again Steve/Alex.

Cheers, Sam


----------



## falk (Nov 17, 2008)

Xpat said:


> I may be heading with some ladies I met in club last week. Could you recommend me some places?


Go and watch a bull fight on Friday afternoons (4.30 or something). As far as I know its a tradition in Fujairah. There is a place at the coast (ask at some gas station for more concrete directions) where they do this. It is not as brutal as the Spain version: it´s two bulls fighting each other and none of them gets really hurt.


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> So post if you're coming and for the ever-growing existing group post if you're not. Last weeks general discussion seemed to be about nationalities and the pain of the TPPs (Hence why I'm steering clear of them this week ), this week who knows - maybe a discussion on Shinjuku's 2009 Shoe collection...


Glad to see you venturing further out from the usual barasti and madinat. In fact you've still yet to do a proper crawl around bur dubai...
I like QDs. Nice view, chilled atmosphere. good crowd. Quite like barasti, only without the meat market 

So anyway, who thinks 2009 is the year for black ankle boots?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Shinjuku said:


> So anyway, who thinks 2009 is the year for black ankle boots?


Black ankle boots are definitely in!! And so are zippered orange booties with floral embellishments and a few buckles on the side  But you already know that, being our very own footwear fashionista!!!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Black ankle boots are definitely in!! And so are zippered orange booties with floral embellishments and a few buckles on the side  But you already know that, being our very own footwear fashionista!!!


I think this is more in keeping with Shinjuku's style - nothing like Jimmy Choo to cheer him up


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I think this is more in keeping with Shinjuku's style - nothing like Jimmy Choo to cheer him up


oh those are hot!! and a size 40 too, precisely the size of Shinjuku's pretty feet!!


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

hehehehehe too funny, um . . . but I think they might be just right as the silver pair were just fitting in a 39 ;p


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Posted a separate thread but for those who read this first please offer your support to this too.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...654-charity-assistance-urgently-required.html


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> oh those are hot!! and a size 40 too, precisely the size of Shinjuku's pretty feet!!


Why do you think I picked those particular ones? I took that picture whilst they were sat in his shoedrobe


----------



## Shinjuku (Jul 12, 2008)

I was thinking more along the lines of this











Those are pretty sexy heels though


----------



## Ramin (Dec 31, 2008)

so you all going to chis or the tribe? do they have a dress code? are sneakers allowed? never been to any of the forum meets, but i think i will pop up this weekend. havent partied for a long ass time


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Ramin said:


> so you all going to chis or the tribe? do they have a dress code? are sneakers allowed? never been to any of the forum meets, but i think i will pop up this weekend. havent partied for a long ass time


That's awesome Ramin, are you coming to support the children of Gaza event too? I know it's something that you feel strongly about and that you wanted to help so looking forward to seeing you there.

The details are in the Sticky at the top of the page in case you have missed it.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Note that any taxi driver will know of QD's at the Creek Golf Club, but no-one calls it Quarter Decks so you'd get a blank stare. It will also be very busy by 8.30pm on a Friday.


-


----------



## moh81 (Jan 15, 2009)

well first of all hi guys and thanks for this website ... actually im new member ... and i would like to join u there but i dont know how to contact u ... 
anyway i like Qd`s and i like shisha ... 
hope to get an answer soon ... 
thanks again


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

moh81 said:


> well first of all hi guys and thanks for this website ... actually im new member ... and i would like to join u there but i dont know how to contact u ...
> anyway i like Qd`s and i like shisha ...
> hope to get an answer soon ...
> thanks again


Have a look at the original post in the Notes - you will find all the information you need.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

> Please respect the rules of the site.
> 
> A PM is a Private Message, you need to post 5 times to activate this feature.


Eh? I thought this was a not for profit place....


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Eh? I thought this was a not for profit place....


Well you've got to move with the times Andy, it's gone premium


----------



## Kat Dooley (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Folks. I'll be down for lunch on Saturday but no party for me tonight as I have to work.


----------

